# Its been a while ( Bruce and Bella)



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey I know I have not been on in a while but I have been so busy Bruce and Bella had another clutch one died and then two more hatched they are now a little over two weeks old YEAH YEAH  they grow so fast I cant believe it ....... I know have 11 birds LOL and having so much fun just thought I would let you all know how the birds are doing they are taking good care of the babies.................. I was wondering when can you start handling them after they are born????? Thanks


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have no idea - I've never had babies but I bet it is wonderful watching them and taking care of them - though quite a job and heartbreaking when you lose them. I'm very sorry you lost one clutch. Hopefully, the others will do just fine!  Keep us updated!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats on the 2 babies, sorry to hear about the first that died.

As for the handling, you could handle them now, but I wouldn't do it for too long, and as they get a bit older gradually handle them more and more so they'll be use to being handled - handling is important to gain the bird's confidence and to let it trust you. 

Good luck, can you sneak any photos of them?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Absolutely! Handle them now. Several times a day if you can for about 10 mins at a time....Congrats!


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Helpppppppp!!!!!!*

Ok My babies are 34 and 32 days old and I need some advice PLEASE the daddy is plucking out all there feathers the smaller one is completely bald......can I remove him from the cage the older baby is eating some on his own just need to know if it is ok to remove him so they will still have there mother in there they have been out of the nesting box the older one this is the 3rd day and the younger just came out today and stayed out all day so what should I do?????????????????????????????


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i would remove the father to his own cage until the babies are fully weaned then im not sure if u should put him back or seperate the babies from the parents....someone else with more experience would be able to tell you...but i would take the father out now myself


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes! get him out of there! Mom can handle feeding them at this age. They are down to very few feedings a day


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the information I removed Bruce and the smaller baby fell to the bottom of the cage so I put her back in the box and was trying to put the older baby in there and oh My he can fly fly and BITE LOL but they are not hollaring in pain with the daddy pulling out all of there feathers thanks alot I will keep you all posted


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

good stuff.....sometimes daddy's seem to go a bit over board with the fathering.....the will be alot better off with dad taking a little "break" post some pics when u get a chance....sue loves pics


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

<a href="http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll221/tms5729/?action=view&current=buddyandparkerdogsIgroomedon1040-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll221/tms5729/buddyandparkerdogsIgroomedon1040-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> <a href="http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll221/tms5729/?action=view&current=buddyandparkerdogsIgroomedon1040804.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll221/tms5729/buddyandparkerdogsIgroomedon1040804.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> these are my babies the one in the food bowl is the smaller one


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

u need to copy the IMG codes


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

]


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Poor little plucked chicken! Good thing you got Dad out of there!


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Yeah Im happy*

I am glad too that I Got the dad out of there too he had all there feathers off of their heads today I got to hold the one that bit me last night for a while so that was good thanks for all the help


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Your like a great big alien to them. Just keep trying and they will get used to you.


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*My baby teils*

I have been getting them out alot and well they can fly LOL and I was wondering if it was to soon to trim there wings so I can better handle them and tame them? They are flying on the top of my canopy bed and doors and all they are now 37 days old and growing fast they almost dont even look like babies anymore..........


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Baby Wings*

My baby birds are flying when can you clip there wings I want to better handle them is it ok to do that now


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't trim mine until they are 2 months old, that way they get all the practice they need in , Trim them too early and they never learn to fly correctly But I may just be a worry wart on that one 

as for when to handle them I handle mine at 9 days old for several minutes at a time several times a day 

and the reason the dad probably plucked them, is he wanted to make more babies and they're in the way 

I had a dad kill one of his babies, it was the last one in the nest it was a little over a month old he plucked it really bad and ended up killing it. I tried to save it but it was too late.


----------

